# New Hannes Grossmann :o Feat. Muenzner, Fountainhead, and Danny



## takotakumi (Jun 9, 2016)

Hannes just started his crowfunding for his new album and released a song featuring amazing solos from Christian Muenzer, Tom Fountainhead, and Danny Tunker on Rhytms guitars 



Here is the indiegogo 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hannes-grossmann-ii-the-crypts-of-sleep--3#/


Im like suuuuper excited for this one 
His first album was my favorite album from 2014 and beyond excited for this one. Met him 2 weeks ago while covering for hate eternal and this album is going to be insane from what he described


----------



## ArtHam (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow. What a lineup.

The album will feature:

Morean - Vocals (Dark Fortress, Alkaloid)

Danny Tunker - Rhythm and lead guitars (Abhorrent, Alkaloid, ex-Aborted)

Linus Klausenitzer - Bass (Obscura, Alkaloid)

Hannes Grossmann - Drums (Alkaloid, Blotted Science, ex-Necrophagist)

Fountainhead - Solo guitar (ex-Obscura)

Per Nilsson - Solo guitar (Scar Symmetry)

Erik Rutan - Solo guitars (Hate Eternal, ex-Morbid Angel)

Christian Muenzner - Lead guitars (Spawn of Possession, ex-Obscura,
ex-Necrophagist, Alkaloid, Eternity's End)

That's serious.


----------



## abeigor (Jun 9, 2016)

Damn, Rutan is in on this one? I'm waaaay out of tech-death but that makes it a little more interesting.


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know if any of you were fans of his last album, The Radial Covenant, but I was. Therefore I am hyped for this.

Here's his crowdfunding "ad" and single release.







Thoughts?


(P.S. His album art is great too, does anybody know who does it?)

edit: the more I hear it the more I like it. dang that single is great

edit2: looks like there's another thread for this... :O


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 9, 2016)

It seems this man can do no wrong.


----------



## raytsh (Jun 10, 2016)

Quite reminiscent of Alkaloid, I really liked the Alkaloid debut, one of the best albums that year. I'm in!


----------



## chopeth (Jun 10, 2016)

Hannes and friends are genious, Muenzner, Morean, the guys in Obscura. What a crew!


----------



## ArtHam (Jun 10, 2016)

That song is out of control. The lineup of the album is impressive:

Morean - Vocals (Dark Fortress, Alkaloid)

Danny Tunker - Rhythm and lead guitars (Abhorrent, Alkaloid, ex-Aborted)

Linus Klausenitzer - Bass (Obscura, Alkaloid)

Hannes Grossmann - Drums (Alkaloid, Blotted Science, ex-Necrophagist)

Fountainhead - Solo guitar (ex-Obscura)

Per Nilsson - Solo guitar (Scar Symmetry)

Erik Rutan - Solo guitars (Hate Eternal, ex-Morbid Angel)

Christian Muenzner - Lead guitars (Spawn of Possession, ex-Obscura,
ex-Necrophagist, Alkaloid, Eternity's End)


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 10, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Wow. What a lineup.
> 
> The album will feature:
> 
> ...



I know dude! Its insaneeee

Its very very very hard to top this lineup


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 10, 2016)

To anyone interested,

I had the main riff stuck in my head all day and was able to figure it out later at night.
A friend asked for a "tab" and I sent him this haha







Please note this might be the worst tab ever 
Of course theres 0's on the D string but I was too lazy to do it hehe
Pretty sure notes are good, listen to the song and you should be able to 
figure out the accents, order, etc


----------



## sezna (Jun 10, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> That song is out of control. The lineup of the album is impressive:
> 
> Morean - Vocals (Dark Fortress, Alkaloid)
> 
> ...



Yessss Fountainhead and Linus are two of my favorites. Also Per. This will be good.


----------



## Fountainhead (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey guys, was just made aware that there´s a thread about this album on here and thought you guys might want to see me record the guest solo I´ve got on it, so there you go:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDhVnlBxChA

Please support Hannes´ indiegogo campaign if you dig the music!
best, Tom Fountainhead.


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 13, 2016)

Fountainhead said:


> Hey guys, was just made aware that there´s a thread about this album on here and thought you guys might want to see me record the guest solo I´ve got on it, so there you go:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDhVnlBxChA
> 
> Please support Hannes´ indiegogo campaign if you dig the music!
> best, Tom Fountainhead.



Saw your post on fb  
Really enjoyed it always 

I can't really ask for a way to top a song that features both you and Muenzner.. After listening to your work in Akroasis I thought it would be really cool if you both collaborated in a song at it came sooner than I expected!

I met Hannes a couple of weeks ago and he mentioned to me that there was a song like this...but I would've never expected for it to be released this soon!

Cheers and looking forward to Reversed Engineering 

You are crushing 2016 with some many great releases!


----------



## Fountainhead (Jun 13, 2016)

Glad you dig it! 

There´s another song in the making where Chris and I shared (longer) solos, but it hasn´t be released yet. I´m sure it won´t be the last time you hear as on the same track or album 

As far as releases this year go, I´m not done yet....
best, Tom.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 14, 2016)

I am pretty hyped. I really hope Erik Rutan has some decently long solo spot(s), he doesn't really do those long epic leads in Hate Eternal, as far as I know, which is such a shame because he has such awesome vibrato and sense of direction musically.

Hopefully Danny gets more than one solo too, I miss him in Aborted.

I wasn't to big on the Alkaloid release, was not what I was expecting and I didn't really like it barring one or two tracks, but this just sounds like what I was hoping for Alkaloid to sound like, I cannot wait to hear it.


----------



## Mangle (Jun 14, 2016)

Being annihilated by all the amazing techdeath this year. Definitely jumping on the shirt, cd & download package when I can. This is gonna be beastly!


----------



## ArtHam (Jun 16, 2016)

I talked to Hannes a while back and he said Danny plays all acoustic, rhythm and lead guitars as well as a few solos on this album. Very hyped about that myself as I loved his work in Aborted and especially with Alkaloid. Curious as to what Rutan will do. Love his style of lead playing.


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 30, 2016)

There is a teaser that was posted on his soundcloud...
Very short of 7 mins

https://soundcloud.com/hannes-gross...dcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook

sounds insaneeeeeeeee


----------



## ArtHam (Jun 30, 2016)

That sounds insane.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 5, 2016)

Good guy Hannes dropped a 9 min Riff Collection as well 

https://soundcloud.com/hannes-grossmann/the-crypts-of-sleep-riff-collection-1


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 5, 2016)

That sounds great. Still need to recuperate from the other clip. The solos in that were out of this world. Sounded like Danny really cut loose. But these riffs are a nice surprise too.


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 5, 2016)

Holy ..... Whats the release date on this beast? Definitely buying.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 5, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Holy ..... Whats the release date on this beast? Definitely buying.



 I'm surprised Thorerges does not know about this 

Its going to be released sometime next month  

Here is the indiegogo:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hannes-grossmann-ii-the-crypts-of-sleep--3#/

Pretty sure this is going to be my album of the year, just as The Radial Covenant


----------



## Double A (Jul 5, 2016)

I wasn't a huge fan of The Radial Covenant. This sounds miles better, like Alkaloid. Why isn't this Alkaloid? I assume because Grossmann wrote everything but it is really, really reminiscent of Alkaloid to me.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 5, 2016)

Double A said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of The Radial Covenant. This sounds miles better, like Alkaloid. Why isn't this Alkaloid? I assume because Grossmann wrote everything but it is really, really reminiscent of Alkaloid to me.



I talked to Hannes while he was covering for Hate Eternal and lots of this material was originally intended for the new Alkaloid record but decided to use it on this instead (since he wrote most of it). Yeah, sounds a lot like the "heavy" and fast parts from the Alkaloid record, but at the same time reminiscent of the whole Obscura/Alkaloid/Hannes sound.


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 6, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> I talked to Hannes while he was covering for Hate Eternal and lots of this material was originally intended for the new Alkaloid record but decided to use it on this instead (since he wrote most of it). Yeah, sounds a lot like the "heavy" and fast parts from the Alkaloid record, but at the same time reminiscent of the whole Obscura/Alkaloid/Hannes sound.



Yes I talked to him about it on that tour, too! He said he wrote all these songs and they have to more or less sound like he wrote them but in Alkaloid everybody brings in more of their own interpretation. I'm sure another reason why a lot of it sounds similar is because Danny played all the guitars and he also played most of the guitars on the Malkuth Grimoire.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 18, 2016)

Hail Hannes!!!
New song   

https://soundcloud.com/hannes-grossmann/hail-satan-new-song-2016


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 18, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Hail Hannes!!!
> New song



Sounds awesome! Interesting with the album cover which seems to be a Demon and the title of this song. Hannes showcasing his love for Satanic music. 

Takotakumi, you gonna get the USB stick (from Hannes' Indiegogo site) for the guitar tabs for his new album?


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 18, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Sounds awesome! Interesting with the album cover which seems to be a Demon and the title of this song. Hannes showcasing his love for Satanic music.
> 
> Takotakumi, you gonna get the USB stick (from Hannes' Indiegogo site) for the guitar tabs for his new album?



Of course! Pretty sure you will too knowing how bad me and you are into tab books hehe

I will be getting the shirt/usb perk


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 18, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Of course! Pretty sure you will too knowing how bad me and you are into tab books hehe



Yeah, I'll be getting it. I wish Hannes would have put the guitar tabs in book form but I'm still happy that us fans are able to get a form of tabs, nonetheless. I'll just need to buy extra ink for my printer because I'm pretty sure his album will require a lot of pages to print.


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 18, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Hail Hannes!!!
> New song
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/hannes-grossmann/hail-satan-new-song-2016



Is it just me or is something wrong with that link?


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 18, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Is it just me or is something wrong with that link?



Holy sheep
It seems it was removed...


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh no! And it's Hail Satan! I talked to Danny a while back and he said he was super proud how that song came out. Have been waiting to hear it since.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 18, 2016)

Rutan!  RUTAN!


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I have a question for the individuals who have already placed a order for Hannes' new album on his Indiegogo page.

Is there is a way to get 2 (or more) perks with one order???

I was going to get the physical CD and USB stick perk but when I placed the "Get this perk" for the physical CD, it goes straight to the shipping address/payment page. But I also want to the order the USB perk but there is no, "continue shopping" button anywhere and if I get out of the payment page to get the USB perk, it erases the C.D. perk from the order.  

I did send Hannes a Email asking the same question but figure he's super busy and someone might know here. Thanks for any info/help, guys.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 21, 2016)

You could try getting the fan package which has that plus more stuff but then again it is more expensive...

Try buying and paying one. Then do the same for the other.
It seems you want to pay for both together but it is not letting you so maybe doing them separately might work...


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 21, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Try buying and paying one. Then do the same for the other.
> It seems you want to pay for both together but it is not letting you so maybe doing them separately might work...



Hi Takotakumi, Hannes responded to my Email and that's exactly what I had to do. Place 2 orders. There isn't any charge for shipping so it worked out fine. I'm just so used to seeing a, "continue shopping option" on most sites that I buy from. 

The fan package perk is tempting but I have to watch my spendings.


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 22, 2016)

anyone else think this one wont meet its target $$?


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 23, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> anyone else think this one wont meet its target $$?



He's at 88% and still over 2 weeks to go. Seeing as often these things pick up steam again towards the end I think he'll make it. I remember with Alkaloid in the last 3 days they sold another 3000 dollars worth or something ridiculous. I think he needs to post something new and possibly to youtube instead of sound cloud. It seems nobody bothers with sound cloud comparing the maybe 300 sound cloud views with the thousands of youtube views.


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 25, 2016)

Yea they had posted Cthulhu and that just pushed it right over.


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 27, 2016)

New song and lyric video released today: Hail Satan!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU4n_ajpcxU

That solo is a total game changer. Brings to mind Jason Richardson but with a different twist. That last run just melted my face.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 27, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> New song and lyric video released today: Hail Satan!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU4n_ajpcxU
> 
> That solo is a total game changer. Brings to mind Jason Richardson but with a different twist. That last run just melted my face.



YAS


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so hyped for this release. Really want to buy it, but both aborted and obscura have disappointed me so much in the preorder department this year that I'm still sketched out about it. Any of you guys preorder the album?


----------



## chopeth (Jul 28, 2016)

Just bought both of the albums


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 28, 2016)

Awesome! Still debating. I loved both songs he released, the new one even more than the first one. And the samplers. Just like I said, those obscura and aborted preorders were such letdowns that they made me wary of preordering. I'll probably preorder it somewhere this week.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 28, 2016)

Well to be fair, neither of those lineups featured our all-star team anymore  (Danny, Chris, or Hannes). 

Also, contrary to those two, you would be colaborating for the release of this one whereas those other were pretty much going to be out anyways hehe

Hannes ALWAYS delivers. I'm positive its going to be an amazing album.

I ordered the usb/shirt which comes with the digital copy as well.

Also...its currently at 96%


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 28, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Well to be fair, neither of those lineups featured our all-star team anymore  (Danny, Chris, or Hannes).
> 
> Also, contrary to those two, you would be colaborating for the release of this one whereas those other were pretty much going to be out anyways hehe
> 
> ...



It's crazy, but also a bit true. It does seem like when they left their bands they took the mojo with them. It's just very hard to believe these guys have musical personalities that are so big that you miss them when they're gone. But listen to their work! And they keep getting better. How do you replace someone like Christian or Hannes? Tom and Sebastian are very good, but they don't fill the space that Chris and Hannes left. And listen to Danny's solo on Hail Satan. I can't believe it. I've just never heard anything like it. Aborted must be kicking themselves for letting that guy leave. The new guy they have is good but has no personality, just a bland shred guy.
Ok. I'm getting the album!


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 28, 2016)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Hopefully Danny gets more than one solo too, I miss him in Aborted.



I hope so, too. The solo he did on the new song Hail Satan is just miles beyond anything I ever heard him do with Aborted. Like maybe he dumbed down his style for them. I cannot believe this solo tho! 

Finally preordered.


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 29, 2016)

at 99%!


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 29, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> anyone else think this one wont meet its target $$?



He made 100% today!


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 8, 2016)

This campaign ends today meaning the album will be released soon. Much excite!


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 8, 2016)

118% Funded )

Should be out by sometime next week I think? (since he said early august and thats shortly before mid-august)


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 8, 2016)

Oceanborn!

Listen to 5 Oceanborn by hannes grossmann #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/hannes-grossmann/5-oceanborn-1


----------



## ascl (Aug 9, 2016)

Damnit I missed it! How did I miss this? clearly I'm not spending enough time on these forums...!


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 9, 2016)

That new song is cool. Like the very obvious Iron Maiden influence in there but with a more extreme approach. Catchy chorus too and once again great solos. It's pretty amazing to hear how well Christian and Danny's styles work together. The lead part between the 2 solos gives me a crazy Justice era Metallica feeling.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 9, 2016)

More awesome music from these guys.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 10, 2016)

Iron Maiden vibe? Can't listen to teasers, need the whole fricking thing NOW!


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 10, 2016)

chopeth said:


> Iron Maiden vibe? Can't listen to teasers, need the whole fricking thing NOW!



Yeah, this one song Oceanborn has a strong melodic Iron Maiden vibe. The other songs didn't, so it'll be a very diverse album.


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

thx for the post, some great new .... to listen to!


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 10, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Yeah, this one song Oceanborn has a strong melodic Iron Maiden vibe. The other songs didn't, so it'll be a very diverse album.



At first I found it somewhat "wierd" that I got this "happy" vibe from a Hannes song (specially those maiden-harmony leads),took me a couple of listens but I really enjoyed this


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 10, 2016)

I was prepared for it because I take Skype lessons from Danny sometimes. 

The lessons mainly consist of him trying to actually teaching me stuff and me wanting him to play things from his musical background. So I had him play me some Zappa (which he absolutely loves. I'm sure he knows about 100 of his songs), Spawn Of Possession and also Alkaloid things and now I always ask from things from the new Hannes record, so he played me the solos to Hail Satan and this one. He told me that Christian and him do the majority of the solos on this record and that Per Nilsson, Erik Rutan and Fountainhead do one each. Looking forward even more to getting the album now!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 13, 2016)

Damn, I have so many mixed feelings about what's been released so far, but I am kind of afraid to say anything negative since I love all these guys' music and know they lurk on here sometimes

I think Danny's solo on Hail Satan was beyond incredible, though. Sounded pretty edited, but Danny is such an astounding and clean player I wouldn't be too surprised if it turns out it wasn't quantized or anything. 

Danny also really doesn't seem like the kind of guy that would want to edit his leads like that, but then again the rhythm guitars sound pretty edited and I don't know anything about the way Hannes' produces stuff. Either way, incredible solo.


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 13, 2016)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Damn, I have so many mixed feelings about what's been released so far, but I am kind of afraid to say anything negative since I love all these guys' music and know they lurk on here sometimes
> 
> I think Danny's solo on Hail Satan was beyond incredible, though. Sounded pretty edited, but Danny is such an astounding and clean player I wouldn't be too surprised if it turns out it wasn't quantized or anything.
> 
> Danny also really doesn't seem like the kind of guy that would want to edit his leads like that, but then again the rhythm guitars sound pretty edited and I don't know anything about the way Hannes' produces stuff. Either way, incredible solo.



I talked to Danny the other day asking him about what Kemper profiles he was using on the songs Hannes had released by then (Sow,Hail) and it turns out he records everything using BIAS, then sends them to Hannes and he reamps them with the Axe FX. He records a DI signal and uses the BIAS tone as "reference point" for the recording. I doubt there is much editing from him since he's a such monstrous player


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 13, 2016)

My friend Eetu covered the solo on Oceanborn. He did the same for the solos in To Sow the seeds as well. Its incredible how accurate and fast he figures them out right after the tracks are released 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cyrdG9giIU


----------



## chopeth (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone already got it in the mailbox?


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 14, 2016)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Damn, I have so many mixed feelings about what's been released so far, but I am kind of afraid to say anything negative since I love all these guys' music and know they lurk on here sometimes
> 
> I think Danny's solo on Hail Satan was beyond incredible, though. Sounded pretty edited, but Danny is such an astounding and clean player I wouldn't be too surprised if it turns out it wasn't quantized or anything.
> 
> Danny also really doesn't seem like the kind of guy that would want to edit his leads like that, but then again the rhythm guitars sound pretty edited and I don't know anything about the way Hannes' produces stuff. Either way, incredible solo.



I'm sure there's some editing in it on the record, but I've now seen him play it over Skype a couple of times and it sounds exactly the same, very fluid and clean. There's an interview with Hannes somewhere where he says Danny just runs through a song front to back a couple of times, so he might've put some takes together, though Hannes might have done so. I don't know. I could ask him in my next lesson next week 

Other then Christian, who else of the guys is on this board?


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 14, 2016)

I just sent him a Facebook message and he replied!

'Hey man, not sure when the album will be released. Everything is done of course and I've heard the final mix which is really cool. Shouldn't be long now. I used BIAS for the clean sounds and solos. Rhythms and leads were recorded with my Kemper, but all rhythm sounds for the album were reamped by Hannes.
The solo for Hail Satan is basically three takes fading in and out of each other. I played three takes of the full thing and chose the best parts out of the three. I filmed all of that btw and made it into a play through video that should be released soon. As for editing in the parts in general there isn't a lot apart from cross fades from take 1 to take 2 etc. Hannes might have done some extra editing afterwards, but since it's his album he can do whatever he wants. I just recorded multiple complete takes of things, sometimes up to 4 and he took it from there.'

Such an awesome guy.


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 14, 2016)

Oops!


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 14, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> My friend Eetu covered the solo on Oceanborn. Its incredible how accurate and fast he figures them out right after the tracks are released



Much respect and envy for your friend. His covers are awesome!  



ArtHam said:


> Other then Christian, who else of the guys is on this board?



Hannes Grossmann posted on this forum a couple of times, in support for his first solo album, The Radial Covenant.


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 14, 2016)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Damn, I have so many mixed feelings about what's been released so far, but I am kind of afraid to say anything negative since I love all these guys' music and know they lurk on here sometimes



Don't be afraid to say when you don't like something, that's what this board is for to discuss. Look at the Periphery and Opeth topics and at least one guy of Periphery is on this board. You don't see anybody holding back there.


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 14, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Hannes Grossmann posted on this forum a couple of times, in support for his first solo album, The Radial Covenant.



Really? That's cool. I hope he stops in here for this release.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 15, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Really? That's cool. I hope he stops in here for this release.



It was cool for him to post, the very few times that he did. I had to hold back really hard from asking him questions that I had about his time in Necrophagist, who are one of my favorite bands. I thought is was too disrespectful/off topic for me to ask him about his old band in a thread in which he started to promote, The Radial Covenant. 

However, I was able to ask Christian Muenzner, in the Eternity's End thread, one question about Necrophagist and he happily answered. I was like, "Yes!!!!!!"


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 16, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> It was cool for him to post, the very few times that he did. I had to hold back really hard from asking him questions that I had about his time in Necrophagist, who are one of my favorite bands. I thought is was too disrespectful/off topic for me to ask him about his old band in a thread in which he started to promote, The Radial Covenant.
> 
> However, I was able to ask Christian Muenzner, in the Eternity's End thread, one question about Necrophagist and he happily answered. I was like, "Yes!!!!!!"



I would have that feeling too. But I think I would also be careful not to ask about Necrophagist since by now you can just google the question and get their answers on that from literally a thousand interviews and still they get asked about it. By now it must be a mixed blessing to them since they have done so many things since and neither seems to think Epitaph was their best work.


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 23, 2016)

aye boys, just in case, master hannes just sent this from the indiegogo campaign:

Dear backers!

First off all, that you so much for your support and making this campaign a success. It is only because of your contribution(s) that I'm able to release my music, so I'm really really greatful.

Second, sorry that it took so long to send an updare about the satus of this campaign. I was finishing the mix/master which took longer than expected and also I had to arrange the production with the plant, had to order shirts, USB sticks and everything else that I offered in the campaign. Unfortunately it took longer than expected, so I just didn't wanna make a promise I'm not 100% sure I can keep, because the planned schedule was in danger to fall apart.

Luckily, there is good news. Due to hard work I'm able to send out all the perks on Aug 31st, which is still earlier than the actual release date. So I can keep my promise and you will receive your perk soon.

Again, thank you for making this happen.



Love & Respect

Hannes Grossmann

PS: In case you ordered a shirt, I'm going to send out emails during the next days asking everyone personally about size. So please check your account and also - just in case - your spam folder.


----------



## ArtHam (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for the update 

It will be a great day when we can hear the entire album


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sweet! Can't wait to hear the new album.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 1, 2016)

I got the download link in my mail last night! Finally!


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 1, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> I got the download link in my mail last night! Finally!



 aggh still haven't gotten mine (


----------



## chopeth (Sep 1, 2016)

I ordered the physical CDs, do I get the download link with them too ?


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 1, 2016)

While we wait and Artham enjoys the album...
Hannes is letting us enjoy Silence Speaks 

http://hannesgrossmann.bandcamp.com/track/silence-speaks


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 1, 2016)

This. CD. Rules.
So glad I donated.
Literally cannot believe how much I enjoy it. After feeling duped by 2 disappointing preordered releases this year - aborted and obscura both albums I wanted to love but still don't - this one almost makes me forget that. Now I'm actually sorry I only got the digital release.

Worth. It.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 1, 2016)

Silence Speaks is catchy af. Loving the grooving halftime part and the solo is unbelievable. Hail Satan is my favorite song after repeated listens. Only one track that I don't like as much as the rest which is the instrumental track Gravity Waves but that's still great.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

Full album stream for the moment 

http://www.invisibleoranges.com/han...-album-premiere/?trackback=fbshare_top_flat_4


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

Loving it so far. 

My only "complaint" is that most of the cool parts where previously shown in the riff collection he showed, which kind of lowered or slightly ruined(by this I Mean in the lowest way as in almost not doing anything hehe)my first listening of the song. However, at the same time I did this to myself by blasting the riff collection 24/7 when they came out haha I'm pretty sure this was not supposed to be done :s


----------



## chopeth (Sep 2, 2016)

I haven't listened to a single note yet, hate it before the cd hits me, but it's already leaked, thought 192kbps. Damn, wish I get it next monday, nothing in the mailbox atm.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> My only "complaint" is that most of the cool parts where previously shown in the riff collection he showed, which kind of lowered or slightly ruined(by this I Mean in the lowest way as in almost not doing anything hehe)my first listening of the song. However, at the same time I did this to myself by blasting the riff collection 24/7 when they came out haha I'm pretty sure this was not supposed to be done :s



I'm pretty sure your interest in the album will be rejuvenated when you get the guitar tabs and start studying/playing the music. I haven't received my C.D./USB package yet but I've enjoyed the music I've heard so far. I'm like, dying to analyze/dissect/study/play the new music now.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> I'm pretty sure your interest in the album will be rejuvenated when you get the guitar tabs and start studying/playing the music. I haven't received my C.D./USB package yet but I've enjoyed the music I've heard so far. I'm like, dying to analyze/dissect/study/play the new music now.



Oh don't get me wrong, I am still enjoying it massively 
Just that I did not have that feeling of awe like when you discover a new song haha. Me and my friend are planning on covering some songs of the album since we get the stems which would make everything so easy to record


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Me and my friend are planning on covering some songs of the album since we get the stems which would make everything so easy to record



Cool! Post a link of your cover here if you can.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Cool! Post a link of your cover here if you can.



Later this year


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I am still enjoying it massively
> Just that I did not have that feeling of awe like when you discover a new song haha. Me and my friend are planning on covering some songs of the album since we get the stems which would make everything so easy to record



I don't think Hannes offered stems, just the isolate drum tracks but none of the other instruments.
Didn't get the tab package because I got those with the Alkaloid release but they didn't contain any of the solos. I know these tabs also don't have the solos in them.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> I don't think Hannes offered stems, just the isolate drum tracks but none of the other instruments.
> Didn't get the tab package because I got those with the Alkaloid release but they didn't contain any of the solos. I know these tabs also don't have the solos in them.



Slight bummer. By stems I meant the isolated drum tracks my bad 
Hopefully they come with the bass as well but who knows..at least thats how the latest obscura tabbook came (but then again obscura is not hannes).

I know I can't play the solos as of now but would've liked to see a tab hehe I guess I just leave that part to my friend Eetu then 

However, wasn't for the Alkaloid campaign not an official tab but rather one with ideas before they fully recorded/finished songs? I was able to obtain those and yeah they did not show the solos, and some parts were slightly off, like those posted on ultimate-guitar.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Loving it so far.
> 
> My only "complaint" is that most of the cool parts where previously shown in the riff collection he showed, which kind of lowered or slightly ruined(by this I Mean in the lowest way as in almost not doing anything hehe)my first listening of the song. However, at the same time I did this to myself by blasting the riff collection 24/7 when they came out haha I'm pretty sure this was not supposed to be done :s



Loving the album a lot. Mostly impressed and happy about the guitar on this album because Danny's presence is massive. I love Hannes for getting him to play all guitars and letting him shine. All other guest appearances are great of course but Danny is taking it to 11 here.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Loving the album a lot. Mostly impressed and happy about the guitar on this album because Danny's presence is massive. I love Hannes for getting him to play all guitars and letting him shine. All other guest appearances are great of course but Danny is taking it to 11 here.



Dude my exact same thoughts. I am so glad Danny is taking the spotlight and getting the recognition he deserves. He's always been a beast but needs a bit more attetion hehe

Currently stuck jamming Anima Inferna , Beyond the Boundaries of death, and eye of the storm.

Anima Inferna has another brutal solo from Danny


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Slight bummer. By stems I meant the isolated drum tracks my bad
> Hopefully they come with the bass as well but who knows..at least thats how the latest obscura tabbook came (but then again obscura is not hannes).
> 
> I know I can't play the solos as of now but would've liked to see a tab hehe I guess I just leave that part to my friend Eetu then
> ...



Yes that's what it was, I asked Danny about that in my first lesson with him. He told me that Hannes is not a guitar player and because of that his tabs often don't make too much sense in that they will contain fingerings that no experienced guitar player would use or fret stretches that are impossible and that he always has a lot of fun in making sense out of them. So what we got in that package was basically the files the guitarists had to use to record the album and while they recorded it parts were changed like you said. I assumed since this is 100% a Hannes album it would be the same again.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Dude my exact same thoughts. I am so glad Danny is taking the spotlight and getting the recognition he deserves. He's always been a beast but needs a bit more attetion hehe
> 
> Currently stuck jamming Anima Inferna , Beyond the Boundaries of death, and eye of the storm.
> 
> Anima Inferna has another brutal solo from Danny



Until about a year ago I never heard of him, but since then he's grown into a major inspiration.
Beyond the Boundaries of Death is great. The Erik Rutan solo is very chaotic and rock n roll and the way Danny's solo flows into Christians solo is a highlight for me. The chorus to Eye of the Storm is one of my favorite moments.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Until about a year ago I never heard of him, but since then he's grown into a major inspiration.
> Beyond the Boundaries of Death is great. The Erik Rutan solo is very chaotic and rock n roll and the way Danny's solo flows into Christians solo is a highlight for me. The chorus to Eye of the Storm is one of my favorite moments.



Do you know which songs feature the other guest players?


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 2, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Do you know which songs feature the other guest players?



Yes!

Danny Tunker: Silence Speaks, Hail Satan, Anima Inferna, Beyond the Boundaries of Death, Oceanborn
Erik Rutan: Beyond the Boundaries of Death
Fountainhead: To Sow the Seeds of Earth
Per Nilsson: The Crypts of Sleep (the very long solo)
Christian Muenzner: To Sow the Seeds of Earth, In the Eye of The Storm, Oceanborn, Gravity Waves, Beyond the Boundaries of Death


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 2, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> I know these tabs also don't have the solos in them.



This sucks really bad for me. I was looking forward to learning the solos from Erik Rutan, Per Nilsson and Fountainhead. For me, that's like buying a Rust in peace (Megadeth) and/or Van Halen guitar tab book without the Marty Friedman and Eddie Van Halen solos included. Oh well, better some tabs than nothing.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 2, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> This sucks really bad for me. I was looking forward to learning the solos from Erik Rutan, Per Nilsson and Fountainhead. For me, that's like buying a Rust in peace (Megadeth) and/or Van Halen guitar tab book without the Marty Friedman and Eddie Van Halen solos included. Oh well, better some tabs than nothing.



Guest solos are almost always never tabbed since they are from some member outside the band and has his own schedule/stuff to do and thus have a hard time to meet the tabbook times from what I understand. 

I think the only one doing all solos is Muenzner kn his tabbook because he intentiously is tabbing everything including Jimmy's keyboard solo.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 3, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Guest solos are almost always never tabbed since they are from some member outside the band and has his own schedule/stuff to do and thus have a hard time to meet the tabbook times from what I understand.
> 
> I think the only one doing all solos is Muenzner kn his tabbook because he intentiously is tabbing everything including Jimmy's keyboard solo.



I think you're right. Personally it would have been better if no tabs were offered since we now more or less know there will be differences between recording and tabs and there will be no solos, but I already though that after the Alkaloid campaign. I'm pretty sure none of the soloists use guitar pro to 'write' their solos so to expect them to record it and then transcribe it would be too much. I remember Fountainhead didn't transcribe any of the akroasis solos for the tab book either.

The tabs for Christian Muenzner's book were transcribed by somebody else if I remember right, but Christian took the time to check them.


----------



## Double A (Sep 4, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> . I remember Fountainhead didn't transcribe any of the akroasis solos for the tab book either.


He was supposed to but didn't, then complained that they had someone else transcribe them and they were not completely accurate... But that is neither here nor there.

The only complaint I have about this album now that I have listened to it like 5 or 6 times is that all of the "choruses" sorta sound the same and a lot of the song structures are the same-ish. The last thing is something I am guilty of in my own writing.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 4, 2016)

Double A said:


> He was supposed to but didn't, then complained that they had someone else transcribe them and they were not completely accurate... But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> The only complaint I have about this album now that I have listened to it like 5 or 6 times is that all of the "choruses" sorta sound the same and a lot of the song structures are the same-ish. The last thing is something I am guilty of in my own writing.



Don't have that problem myself. Only songs where I can kind of see that are Eye of the Storm and To Sow The Seeds of Earth. The choruses sound remotely the same because of the clean singing. The only song that I don't like as much as the rest is the instrumental, Gravity Waves. I find myself enjoying this album a lot more than the radial covenant though.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 6, 2016)

The title track, Silence Speaks and Hail Satan are my favorite tracks. Beyond the Boundaries of Death is another strong one. Hard to choose. This release is doing more for me than any other release so far this year.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## takotakumi (Sep 7, 2016)

Gear Gods just uploaded this playthrough of Danny playing the Hail Satan solo   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DJ73AO-yZQ


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 7, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Gear Gods just uploaded this playthrough of Danny playing the Hail Satan solo



Awesome! Love watching these playthroughs.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 7, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Gear Gods just uploaded this playthrough of Danny playing the Hail Satan solo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DJ73AO-yZQ



YES! I was hoping this would get released some time. He told me about that video and how that's the take they used on the album. I saw him play it even better during one lesson if you can believe that. This is so cool!


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 7, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> YES! I was hoping this would get released some time. He told me about that video and how that's the take they used on the album. I saw him play it even better during one lesson if you can believe that. This is so cool!




This makes the video even better 
For the moment this is my favorite solo of all 2016.

The only possible rival could be Per if Scar Symmetry end up releasing the new album this year and Per kills it again with those amazing solos of his.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 7, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> This makes the video even better
> For the moment this is my favorite solo of all 2016.
> 
> The only possible rival could be Per if Scar Symmetry end up releasing the new album this year and Per kills it again with those amazing solos of his.



Well, Per's solo in this album is great too. 
I am so glad Hannes has given Danny so much space to do shine. These guys work so well together and you can almost hear the respect they have in everything they do.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 9, 2016)

Gear Gods just released this video too about Danny's studio.

If you're a gear nerd like me you will enjoy it a lot  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFwGYTSzNpw


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 9, 2016)

Received my perk yesterday I believe and picked it up today.

Rosal and everyone else you should have yours already  (earlier if you're in EU)

Will post pictures tomorrow, on my way to go see Scar Symmetry :v


----------



## chopeth (Sep 9, 2016)

My pict doesn't show, probably because of imgur, but it depicted my perk, which I received on Monday, being in Europe


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 10, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Received my perk yesterday I believe and picked it up today.
> 
> Rosal and everyone else you should have yours already  (earlier if you're in EU)
> 
> Will post pictures tomorrow, on my way to go see Scar Symmetry :v



Awesome! 

Yeah, I'm still waiting for the package to arrive. If you can, tell us what you think of the tabs.


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 10, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Gear Gods just released this video too about Danny's studio.
> 
> If you're a gear nerd like me you will enjoy it a lot
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFwGYTSzNpw



Great! That's what the rest of the room looks like. I normally see it from another perspective. Cool gear!


----------



## ArtHam (Sep 11, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Yeah, I'm still waiting for the package to arrive. If you can, tell us what you think of the tabs.



I was hanging out with a friend last night and saw the tabs. They look alright though there really are no solos. We played through Silence Speaks and To Sow The Seeds of Earth and though most notes (99%) seem to be the same as on the album some of the positions are cumbersome and little things seem to have been changed. I'm pretty sure I saw Danny play the main riff for To Sow the Seeds of Earth differently. It's pretty much the same deal as with Alkaloid and the Omnivium book. You're getting the final files they used when they started recording though not necessarily what and how it ended up on the album.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 11, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> .... and though most notes (99%) seem to be the same as on the album some of the positions are cumbersome and little things seem to have been changed.





ArtHam said:


> You're getting the final files they used when they started recording though not necessarily what and how it ended up on the album.



I have to agree on your statements. I got my USB yesterday and spent some time looking over the tabs and listening to the music at the same time. There is a song in which I heard certain notes but did not see in the tabs, unless the notes I heard were being played on guitar 2. Starting tomorrow, I'm gonna look over every song, both guitars 1 and 2, 3 on some them, and analyze, dissect, study them. Overall, I'm very pleased with it and will be learning from it for a long time. 

Edit.

I found the notes. The song is Hail Satan. Guitar 3 is playing the clean notes. I was trying to find them on Guitars 1 and 2. All good for this song.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 12, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> I was hanging out with a friend last night and saw the tabs. They look alright though there really are no solos. We played through Silence Speaks and To Sow The Seeds of Earth and though most notes (99%) seem to be the same as on the album some of the positions are cumbersome and little things seem to have been changed. I'm pretty sure I saw Danny play the main riff for To Sow the Seeds of Earth differently. It's pretty much the same deal as with Alkaloid and the Omnivium book. You're getting the final files they used when they started recording though not necessarily what and how it ended up on the album.



Very spot on. Like you mentioned before, these seem to be Hannes's ideas or original compositions, which have some awkward positioning. For me the best example of this is the intro to "to sow the seeds". At least we have the correct notes


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 27, 2016)

Obligatory Drum playthrough video 
As always, Hannes being a drum god no biggie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyFlYmVfsfE


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 28, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Obligatory Drum playthrough video
> As always, Hannes being a drum god no biggie
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyFlYmVfsfE



Awesome playthrough! I hope Christian does a playthrough of his own for any his solos that he did on the album.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't believe such small talk about Hannes' last


----------



## takotakumi (Oct 13, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I can't believe such small talk about Hannes' last



*Restarts Thread*
How did you guys like it compared to The Radial Covenant?


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 13, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I can't believe such small talk about Hannes' last



I'm still analyzing/dissecting the album. I've listened to it more than a few times but because technical death metal albums have a lot of notes in them, it can take me quite a while to digest everything. Overall, I'm pleased with it.



takotakumi said:


> *Restarts Thread*
> How did you guys like it compared to The Radial Covenant?



I like both albums and really can't choose one over the other. I would not have been to surprised if Hannes called his second album, "The Radial Covenant part 2". There is a song on Crypts where the beginning sounds like the beginning of "Exclusive reverence" by Beyond Creation and another song that has a part that sounds like parts from Velocity by Obscura. Those parts are really cool to hear.


----------



## Double A (Oct 13, 2016)

Despite what I said earlier in the thread, I really like this album and have been listening to it nonstop.


----------



## takotakumi (Oct 14, 2016)

Forgot to ask this sooner...

For the track "Beyond the Boundaries of Death", the chorus "What is dead may never die", is that a straight reference to the Game of Thrones Iron Islands-Kraken kingdom banner or is that same quote used in other religions, philosophies, books, etc?


----------



## chopeth (Oct 14, 2016)

It's the same with me, first listen was... meh, nothing really grabs my attention (listened to it on the laptop crappy speakers... I now). Second listen was on my 2.1 home speakers and I liked it a lot better, some nice parts, groovy riffs, could tell songs apart and third listen in my car (8 hi-fi speakers everywhere) blew my frickin mind. Now I can't put another cd there.

I would like to know about that Greyjoy reference too, that's cool.


----------



## Double A (Oct 14, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Forgot to ask this sooner...
> 
> For the track "Beyond the Boundaries of Death", the chorus "What is dead may never die", is that a straight reference to the Game of Thrones Iron Islands-Kraken kingdom banner or is that same quote used in other religions, philosophies, books, etc?


Pretty sure it is a HP Lovecraft reference.

[edit] At least that is the first thing to pop in my head when I heard it and I know they are into Lovecraft. But, it is a direct quote from the books, so...


----------



## ArtHam (Oct 16, 2016)

Double A said:


> Pretty sure it is a HP Lovecraft reference.
> 
> [edit] At least that is the first thing to pop in my head when I heard it and I know they are into Lovecraft. But, it is a direct quote from the books, so...



These guys are so into Lovecraft (Cthulhu) and Iron Maiden (the same quote is on the cover for Live After Death on the tombstone, but that's another Lovecraft quote) I'm very sure it's Lovecraft. I think Morean and Muenzner are maybe the biggest Lovecraft fans in that camp, but wouldn't be surprised it rubbed off on Hannes.


----------



## ArtHam (Oct 16, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> *Restarts Thread*
> How did you guys like it compared to The Radial Covenant?



I like it a lot more than Radial Covenant. That album was, for lack of a better word, less accessible and harder to sit through for me. I like almost all songs on that album, but Crypts of Sleep for me has better hooks and better playing from all involved.
For my taste the only thing that Radial Covenant has is a better Per Nilsson solo. I like the one on Crypts of Sleep, but where his solo on Radial Covenant was one of the highlights for that album for me he gets outshined severely on this album by Danny. 
Danny doesn't want to hear that since Per is one of his heroes and he loves what Per did on this album, but his solos in Hail Satan, Beyond The Boundaries Of Death and Silence Speaks are some of the greatest solos I have ever heard.

What I like most is that even though it's a drummer's solo album it feels like a true band album. Radial Covenant felt like a solo album to me.


----------



## takotakumi (Dec 13, 2016)

Hannes released this video a couple of hours ago regarding sow the seeds:


----------



## takotakumi (Apr 23, 2017)

Did a thing this weekend  :v


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 14, 2021)

Bringing this thread back from the dead with a new song.

Danny Tunker - Guitars 
Linus Klausenitzer - Bass 
V.Santura - Vocals 
Hannes Grossmann - Drums


----------



## chopeth (Apr 15, 2021)

He lost me as a fan. My favourite drummer ever, I bought everything he put out as I adored every project he worked for, Necrophagist, Obscura, Muenzner, SoP (I think he also was the drummer for them?), Alkaloid, instructional drum videos but I bought a USB he sold for the last album containing the raw tracks and tabs for different albums. Well, it wasn't precisely cheap, 30€ I think. When I got it I discovered half the files were corrupt. I told the guy and he stop answering my mails, not to even say sorry, I would have told him no problem, keep the money but the bastard stopped replying and I am aware my USB wasn't defective, so some other fans who bought the limited USB got scammed as I did.

Lost me forever, I'll never buy anything from him anymore... beware if you buy the album, maybe the CD is not in the case when you open it. If anyone is interested in the USB shit material of this rat, just contact me.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 17, 2021)

chopeth said:


> Well, it wasn't precisely cheap, 30€ I think. When I got it I discovered half the files were corrupt. I told the guy and he stop answering my mails, not to even say sorry, I would have told him no problem, keep the money but the bastard stopped replying and I am aware my USB wasn't defective, so some other fans who bought the limited USB got scammed as I did.
> 
> Lost me forever, I'll never buy anything from him anymore... beware if you buy the album, maybe the CD is not in the case when you open it. If anyone is interested in the USB shit material of this rat, just contact me.



Could just be too busy to reply, maybe he gets a lot of fan mail these days and it got burried... Also email could've been automatically marked as spam and he has never even seen it. Maybe you should try contacting him some other way?


----------



## chopeth (Apr 17, 2021)

p0ke said:


> Could just be too busy to reply, maybe he gets a lot of fan mail these days and it got burried... Also email could've been automatically marked as spam and he has never even seen it. Maybe you should try contacting him some other way?



I wish it were that but I received the mails before that in my email, wrote to him several times and no answer. Didn't try to contact him other way because I don't know how. I told his mates Muenzner, sent messages where he wrote in the past, here, social media.... total silence, so I thought the worst. Still think that way. Yesterday he, for the first time, answered on facebook and said the same as you. I told him to prove it, if that is so, I'll be happy to say I'm sorry and that it was all a mistake, but I'm not sure if he can prove it. However, I can.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 23, 2021)

Replied, said:

_I did reply and uploaded the content again. I also asked if you want a refund or a substitute for the specific files. Never got a reply from you. Ever considered that something went wrong with the email App?_

I answered:
_
can you prove that? I sent you several emails and got no reply, and also met other people who bought the same item and got the same corrupt files. Obviously after not receiving replies to several emails I thought the worst but If I'm wrong I'm not afraid to say sorry, but there's nothing in my email from you after I made you aware the usb is a mess.
_
And that's a week ago...


----------

